# Alfine 8 - first servicing



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Today it sort of dawned on me-ride effort becoming harder _seemingly_ each ride for the past couple of months. I lost track of how many miles I have put on my Alfine 8 IGH, but it is at _least_ 2,500 miles (perhaps even more than 3,000). Riding home from today's ride there was a slight grinding sensation  , so into the local Alfine rebuilding shop it goes. Funny thing, these hubs aren't designed for off-road use, yet at least 3/4 of the miles put on this puppy were in fact *abusive* off-road miles; the fact that this hub lasted as long as it did is testament to the build quality of the unit-it was money well-spent.

Meanwhile, I put the stock single-speed hub back on the bike, and of course after picking it up off the ground, my reaction was along the lines of HOLY MOTHER OF CRAP MY BIKE IS SUDDENLY REALLY LIGHT!!! I guess I will be having some good sprint-centric rides until the Alfine gets serviced. :thumbsup:

Thank you, Shimano, for making such a kickass and somewhat bulletproof internally-geared hub. I honestly have abused the living f**k out of this setup over the course of several months of bombarding down rocky passes, plowing through 2'+ deep muddy holes (and putting the bike away wet!!!) and only now does it need some attention.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Who is your goofy Avatar? Is it Adam from Mythbusters? Just curious. 

I need to yank mine apart too. I noticed an increase in noise when I adjusted a slightly loose cone last summer. Anyways, my abuse and miles isn't much different than yours. It's been great.

Drew


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

dru said:


> Who is your goofy Avatar? Is it Adam from Mythbusters? Just curious.
> 
> I need to yank mine apart too. I noticed an increase in noise when I adjusted a slightly loose cone last summer. Anyways, my abuse and miles isn't much different than yours. It's been great.
> 
> Drew


Mike Vandeman + Pussy Snorkel Girl = Mike Pussysnorkel









Mike Vandeman, who likes to assault cyclists with woodsaws


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Pussy Snorkel


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG, I looked that up. That thing is real. roflmao.....

I read about that psycho MV awhile back.

You did a bit of photoshop!

Drew


----------

